# Klon Switchable Buffer??



## jmsfcx (May 13, 2020)

Going off a EHX soul food schematic manticorefx posted for the switching. 
basically what I have is:

link s2/3
w3 to s1
out on board to w4
w5 to s6
pcb in to in on board
w7 to s4
ground middle lug to s5
in’s and outs to jacks 

am I on the right track? Right now I have it working in buffered bypass mode, but in TB it has a faint whine with low output. 
If this has been posted before sorry I couldn’t find anything besides TB wiring all together. 

thanks!


----------

